
Over 25% of the UK likely to have had Covid-19 already - gnufx
https://www.manchester.ac.uk/discover/news/over-25-of-the-uk-likely-to-have-had-covid-19-already/
======
mytailorisrich
That's extremely unlikely to be true (from someone in the UK)

~~~
LandR
Yeah this is just extrapolation and not based on actual tests. There is no way
the number is as high as 25%.

I mean just look at New York or other hard hit areas, from the actual antibody
tests performed the upper limit on the number of people who have had Covid19
is no where near 25%

I expect it's more around 5% and even that would feel high.

